# Click Post, nothing happens, click again nothing happens, oops two posts



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I use Firefox and I'm experiencing what I describe in the title the past few days. I click on "post" and I don't get a reload showing my post in the thread. I notice someone else had duplicate posts. I'll try IE tomorrow to see if it occurs there.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Same for me, almost always use the quick post at the bottom of the thread and when I click post the button goes away and I see a little text "saving post" but the screen never refreshes. Go out of the thread and back in and my post is there.

Edit: when I posted the issue it refreshed correctly


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I think lots of people are having this issue just based on the amount of double posts over the past few days. 

We me, FireFox didnt show my post so i 'posted' a second time. I'm about to test Safari.

Edit: Safari seems OK.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Chrome does the same thing, at least sometimes. Didn't happen a minute ago.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

I just disabled the Topify plugin which is one of the few changes/updates as of late to see if this issue goes away. Sometimes plugins can interfere with normal operation.

At first it seemed to be only an issue with the recent Chrome update, but above, I am reading now about Firefox.

Please let me know if you think this issue has now stopped based on this test.

Thanks.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

This is a test post


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

The test post worked like it should but for me at least it does not happen 100% of the time


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I was having this problem as well with Firefox starting Thursday as I recall. Sometimes it would go to a blank page (often a sign that PHP has found a code error), other times it would go nowhere but the post would be lodged.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Well Topify was installed on the 2nd. Last Thursday was the 10th. So not sure on the timing or we would have seen this sooner. But still will keep of OFF for now and see what happens.

Other than that, the only other change to the site was at the end of last month when a IP.Board security patch was released. No other changes to the site otherwise.

Oh wait, their also was a TapaTalk update to the plug in. I will turn off TapaTalk if this test does not solve it. One thing at a time I can try so we can maybe find the issue.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi All...

Has this stopped? If so, I want to turn on the plugin I turned off and see if it returns.

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi All...

Has this stopped? If so, I want to turn on the plugin I turned off and see if it returns.

Thanks
I think so, at least for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

It has stopped for me too but I am not a heavy poster. I have posted a few times since the turn off with no issues


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

OK, no more DUP reports, I am going to turn back on Topify and see if it start again. Please let me know.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

David Bott said:


> OK, no more DUP reports, I am going to turn back on Topify and see if it start again. Please let me know.


Sorry to rain on your parade David but when I posted at 18:15hrs on the Gas Price thread when I hit post nothing happened. Tried two more times with the same result. Then poof, three posts appeared.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

David Bott said:


> OK, no more DUP reports, I am going to turn back on Topify and see if it start again. Please let me know.


Sorry to rain on your parade David but when I posted at 18:15hrs on the Gas Price thread when I hit post nothing happened. Tried two more times with the same result. Then poof, three posts appeared.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

There it is again.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me try a test


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me try a test


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me try a test

Confirmed. IMO the Topify app is the cause. I have had no posting issues since you removed and now it is back


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

In my case none of the posts appeared until I refreshed the page. After clicking post I got a message about saving post and then the button came back


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

OK, Thanks! This is the result I was looking for as I can alert the Topify guys. I now have the Topify plugin again turned off.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Topify reports they have fixed the issue. (Thanks for the help.) I have re-enabled the Topify app on the site at this time.


----------

